# Odd error with iwconfig [solved]

## rkfsm

Whenever I run iwconfig, I get the error:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,
> 
> but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features
> 
> may not be available...
> ...

 

My connection's reliability has gone way down. I'm always losing my connection since this error came up. Anyone know how to fix this?

(NetGear WG311v2 with the ACX111 chipset using ndiswrapper)

RKLast edited by rkfsm on Tue Aug 30, 2005 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _loki_

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-357666-highlight-.html

----------

## rkfsm

Thank you for your response. I tried searching the forum for that error and got no hits. hmmm....

Anyway, that did get rid of the original error and now, I get:

 *Quote:*   

> Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 18
> 
> of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17.
> 
> Some things may be broken...

 

RK

----------

## _loki_

what version of wireless-tools are you using?

----------

## golloza

You need wireless-tools version 28-preX (masked).

```
echo '=net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre8-r1 ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge wireless-tools
```

----------

## coplaniuk

I did the kernel patch as recommended by the thread posted above, and I updated to the wireless-tools 28_pre-r1.  Still getting the error message about compiling vs. 18

----------

## dextur

Got the same error message when I upgraded to gentoo-sources 2.6.13 r3 today. Updated to masked wireless-tools 28_pre9 and then it worked again.

----------

